# White Slime on My Roots and Airstones



## ancible (Dec 7, 2007)

Alright I have a stealth hydro type dwc. Got some Satori (3 weeks old) goin.
About a week ago, I noticed some white slime on their roots, I think only the roots that were under water. Well I started a hydrogen peroxide run, following amounts I have seen on this board and others.

It didn't help. I even picked off some slime covered root and put it in a bowl of peroxide, just to see if it was something that was immune to it. The shit bubbled and mostly disappeared after about 20 minutes. 

Just today I snipped off the visibly affected parts and added some more peroxide. I looked a few minutes ago, and happened to see on of my bubble disks had flipped over. 'Well', I think, 'perhaps it is under-aeration that is causing the growth.' 

As I grab it, I recoil my hand in surprise. The side with the bubbles coming out is covered in slime! Looking closer, there are chunks floating around the res as well. Now isn't hydrogen peroxide and oxygen supposed to kill this stuff?

btw, I have my dwc triple-lined with duct tape, have some cardboard cutout's covering the netpots, and I am getting a thermometer tomorrow but am pretty sure that temps are staying more or less in the correct range (65-68 ). Also I have grown like this once before, the only difference being I am using GH nutes this time.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Dec 7, 2007)

What kind of nuts and additives are you useing?


----------



## ancible (Dec 7, 2007)

general hydro flora series and no add's.

I cleaned and refilled my rez with distilled water, bathed all the stones and hoses in peroxide, and added two more layers of tape all around the rez.

I also pretreated the rez water with an entire bottle (16 oz.). When I got back today I did it again.

The smell of earthy rot (rather unpleasant and not so bad at the same time) has diminished.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Dec 8, 2007)

I had this before although not this bad at all, what i did was clean my rez with water and perioxide, and you need to change your water weekly , at least biweekly at that age... use R.O water and put a tablespoon or so of perioxide every change in your water, it will oxygenate and keep your rez from getting slimmie... Let me know how this works out.....


----------



## Heruk (Dec 8, 2007)

1puff2puff3puff said:


> I had this before although not this bad at all, what i did was clean my rez with water and perioxide, and you need to change your water weekly , at least biweekly at that age... use R.O water and put a tablespoon or so of perioxide every change in your water, it will oxygenate and keep your rez from getting slimmie... Let me know how this works out.....


you mix the h2o2 in the res with the nuts? 
Do you test the water for ph before adding nuts?


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes, i add with the nutes, i add everything to its own gallon of RO water makeing sure to add nutes and bloom booster first and h2o2 last.... you will notice a little burn but a very little, then i just ph my water and with using RO water only my ph is ALWAYS excellent....

Try it, research it first if you are kind leary..

Good growing


----------



## lowerlevel (Dec 8, 2007)

well i didnt read the whole thread, but only input i have is that the sh nutes allways gave problems like u are talking about..
switch to advanced nutrients and you problems will be gone maybe.. also the nutes have a great ph balance..+1 for advanced nutes grow bloom and micro.. cant leave out the ph down its a great product

peace


----------



## bubblerking (Dec 9, 2007)

make sure your ph is 5.2 /5.6 anything higher can cause root rot


----------



## potroast (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think that root rot is pH related, at least the way I think about it. It's a pathogen that grows in warmer water. Keep your res temps below 75F and you'll be fine.

HTH


----------



## ancible (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.

As I said, I added an entire 16 oz bottle of peroxide for the 10 and 11, and have been going back to the suggested levels. I also picked up my ec to .5 from .2 with the rez change...recovering from some middle strength nute burn.

Doesn't seem to be any funky smells beyond the usual in a dwc, at least usual for my other grow in dro. But my roots are browned a little. I would say it was from the gh micro...but those two days of full bottles likely could have screwed em up. Either way there is new growth.


----------



## pencap (Dec 12, 2007)

What happend with your diagnosis? ? What was the CURE??

Did it work???

This is what confuses me!!
Everyone posts advice, and there is never posted a given cure.....


We need a sticky

What works? what dosent???

I try to read between the lines when it comes to plant problems, and get at least 3 opinions before I TRY anything.
Cause and effect, are easy................
But True diagnosis, and cures never get posted!!

What actually works in any given case???
We have enough combined knowledge, board wide, to overcome any and all questions..............

This may pinch Garden Knome's DVD/book series proffits..........but I'd like to find a database that would answer ALL Diagnostic questions......
can it be done?


----------



## growingnovice (Dec 12, 2007)

Ironically, I'm growing the same strain, from mandalaseeds, and in my 3 gallon 'germination tub' I have the same thing, white slimey chunks. 

Also, my PH is a bear to keep down, I assume this stuff is keeping my PH from being stable.

What type of HydrogenPeroxide did you use? the normal stuff from the store, or high grade stuff. I would like to know so that I can go and buy some locally. Also, do you have a ratio of hydrogenperoxide/gallon of water?

I suspect that my res temps may be too high, I have only two sprouts so far, less than two inches each, one with 3 leaves, and one with two (sawtooth leaves, not counting the little round ones). 

So far, all I have done is a reservoir change and cleaned everything, but I dont think that worked, my next step will be to try the H202 method as per your advice (pleeeeeease!), and put a frozen bottle of water into my res to lower the temp.

Anyone know what this stuff is? this is my first time with this type of grow (hydroponic) and I suspected the fox farm nutrients that I'm using, no light gets into my res, so it's not fungus amongus, well, not light related fungus anyhow.

Oh yeah, I boiled my airstones and cleaned the res out completely, then refilled with rain water, added nutrients, and PH'd it, and a couple days later, slime again. d'oh!



ancible said:


> Alright I have a stealth hydro type dwc. Got some Satori (3 weeks old) goin.
> About a week ago, I noticed some white slime on their roots, I think only the roots that were under water. Well I started a hydrogen peroxide run, following amounts I have seen on this board and others.
> 
> It didn't help. I even picked off some slime covered root and put it in a bowl of peroxide, just to see if it was something that was immune to it. The shit bubbled and mostly disappeared after about 20 minutes.
> ...


----------



## ancible (Dec 13, 2007)

hey pencap... calm down, man! I don't know if it has worked yet...like Mao said when asked if the American experiment had succeded, "It is still to early to tell."

I have been having very good results since I cleaned the rez, wrapped a whole nother roll of duct tape around it, and changed the nutrient solution.
I was a little worried about new root growth for a while, but then I realized it had only been two days since I pinched off all the longer roots, haha. They are really exploding now, a little brown but I am convinced it is stain from the micro part of the general hydro nutes.

and grow novice, I just have a feeling that it *was* light getting in my rez, you sure that it's completely dark...like completely? My temps/ph are staying pretty low/correct levels. I think, it has been pretty cold here and I don't usually turn on the heat. 

But about the peroxide, I just got the stuff right off the shelves. 3% is what I could find, but supposedly the other stuff is better. As long as the only ingredients (active and inactive both!) are hydrogen peroxide and water you're fine. I know some places have some extra chemical that is bad. And do a search around here and search engines for amount per gallon, but honestly I was pretty liberal and it didn't hurt. Just pour about a sixth of a bottle in if you don't want to measure, you won't hurt anything...I think.


----------



## ancible (Dec 16, 2007)

Alright, an update. 

My res had dropped a bit, leaving my root bottoms out of the water. I decided to top it and within a day had some blobs forming on the submerged sections.

I decided to go hardcore and poured some storebought 3% into a bowl and submerged the entire lower third of the net pot. I had another bowl of water and would wait for a few seconds and then dip the net pot into the fresh water. The gunk is almost completely gone after a few hours and dunks.

However I decided to check my airstones and they were COVERED. My ph is never above six and is at around 5.2 or so now. (I read the gunk doesn't like low ph)

So here is what I would like to know...What kind of white snotty slime likes oxygen? 

I have done searches for "white algae hydroponic aerobic", and many variations thereof. Any help appreciated!


----------



## growingnovice (Dec 16, 2007)

ancible said:


> Alright, an update.
> 
> My res had dropped a bit, leaving my root bottoms out of the water. I decided to top it and within a day had some blobs forming on the submerged sections.
> 
> ...


Hey Ancible,

I took your advice and went to the drug store and got 4 bottles of hydrogen peroxide (the 3% variety). I put the little sprouts in the sun and went to town cleaning EVERYTHING. I also dumped a whole 16 oz bottle into the freshly cleaned res and put it all back together and under the lights, NO problems since, PH remains stable +/- a few tenths.... all is well. 

I havent been able to find out what the slime is though. I'll be watching this thread for answers.


----------



## ancible (Dec 17, 2007)

Hopefully, so will I.

Bump.


----------



## Muffy D (Dec 21, 2007)

What kind of ph down are you using? I figured out my slime problem was from using ph down with citric acid in it.


----------



## ancible (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmm, that sounds like a promising lead. I am using stealth hydro's ph down and ph up, left over from another grow. It says on the label "derived from natural sources, safe for organic application". 

I will send them an email, and probably get some GH ph up/down today anyway. Even if that isn't the problem, I'll probably be paranoid about it from now on any way.

Thanks for the suggestion, Muffy D. Oh and nice avatar 

edit: Dude, I just went and saw the root rot pictures in your grow journal prelude... No offense man, but I really felt my stomach turn a little. Damn how did that happen? Were you just unable to control it, or did it sneak up on you when you weren't lookin? Thanks for any info.

*shakes head in dazed amazement*


----------



## Muffy D (Dec 22, 2007)

ancible said:


> edit: Dude, I just went and saw the root rot pictures in your grow journal prelude... No offense man, but I really felt my stomach turn a little. Damn how did that happen? Were you just unable to control it, or did it sneak up on you when you weren't lookin? Thanks for any info.
> 
> *shakes head in dazed amazement*


 
You felt YOUR stomach turn? How about mine when I was washing them off in the sink and realized they were filled with maggots? yeah thats a long story. Anyways, Ever since I started my DWC project it always had that brown slime everywhere. I started using hygrozyme towards the end and it helped a little. The day I realized what was wrong was when I ran out of ph down (Phosphoric acid) in my ebb and flow setup. I grabbed some left over ph down (Citric acid) and added it. The next day my water clouded up, it started to stink, and the brown slime caked the walls.

I suggest sterilizing everything and start using hygrozyme and get some ph down w/ phosphoric or hydrochloric acid in it. I even pulled off the roots covered in the slime and just waited for new white roots to pop out again. Oh and you cant use peroxide with hygrozyme or anything organic, it kills all the good organism that help keep your plants and roots healthy.


----------



## papajock (Dec 22, 2007)

I run 2 differnt nutes. no name brand that most people use. I have one that really gets the white algae growing bad. The other nutes dont seem to promote the algae growth. I have found some Algae Destroyer Advanced at Wal Mart in the fish pet supplies. It is for fish and plants in aqariums. It has not affected my plants and has stopped the white algae. Just make sure your algae killer is for plants as well as fish.


----------



## ancible (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks for both the replies.

I am going to go get some GH ph up/down, and that algae destroyer sounds great! 

I cleaned the rez and used a minimal amount ph down, the stuff seems to be growing slower so that's good. I'll post updates. (you know for pencap)


----------



## ancible (Dec 24, 2007)

Well, I went and got the algae destroyer from wal-mart. Haven't had time to get some GH ph up/down. 

When I added the algae destroyer, I looked at the roots of course. There was only a very small blob of the stuff on each of the root masses for the plants (I have three). From previous experience the stuff should have been back much quicker, much stronger. The best I can figure (and I have a bad track record this grow) is that I added less ph up/down this res change. I just wanted to go low, so I didn't worry about getting it perfect this time.

At any rate after 24 hours even that blob is gone. 

More updates as things change...


----------



## ancible (Dec 26, 2007)

Allright. I have NO more slime. 

Best I can tell the ph up/down was the problem, though I also added a single application of the algae destroyer I got from walmart. I think it was the ph up/down because even before I added the algae destroyer, the slime was hardly growing and the only thing I changed was the amount of up/down I used. This is stealth hydroponics up/down btw.


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for following up on this thread! I never would have guessed the pH up/down was the problem.


----------



## papajock (Dec 26, 2007)

glad to hear it is under control. you probably will start to see a thin coat of white fuzzy stuff on the roots. this is the coating the roots put on themselves for protection and uptake of nutes. it looks alot different from the slime. are you using vinegar for ph now? if so use the apple cider vinegar. it is more natural. good luck.


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

papajock said:


> glad to hear it is under control. you probably will start to see a thin coat of white fuzzy stuff on the roots. this is the coating the roots put on themselves for protection and uptake of nutes. it looks alot different from the slime. are you using vinegar for ph now? if so use the apple cider vinegar. it is more natural. good luck.


sounds like the "natural" pH adjustments was what got him into this mess.


----------



## papajock (Dec 26, 2007)

email468 said:


> sounds like the "natural" pH adjustments was what got him into this mess.


had to go back and reread. I see he is going with gh ph down


----------



## email468 (Dec 26, 2007)

papajock said:


> had to go back and reread. I see he is going with gh ph down


Yes - the G.H. pH down seemed to fix the problem. I never would have guessed it though i do recall an old bottle of pH down I had was all nasty (so I didn't use it). One more thing to add to the list of "could be ....."


----------



## Muffy D (Dec 26, 2007)

yay I was right for once!! When I figured that out about the different PH downs I was like "Why the hell is there no info on this?". I started a thread about this problem and I got so many responses and went through so much billshit and $$ in order to find out a 10$ bottle of good ph down would have fixed all my problems (and my roots). You should submit this info to a moderator so they can put it in a FAQ.


----------



## ancible (Dec 26, 2007)

I never would have guessed the ph up/down was the problem either email!
If you look back at my first post (i think anyways) I say that I am doing nothing different but using gh nutes and growing satori...I forgot that last time I didn't even use ph adjustments haha.

And yeah Muffy maybe I will try to get it in the faq, but honestly part of me just wants to be in the official part of this site 

And thanks to you too, papajock. I really think it was the ph up/down but I will keep that bottle of algae destroyer handy as well.


----------



## YaK (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi, thought I'd throw some parameters into this issue.

Note* - I changed my nickname from growing novice, because ... I'm nowhere near a "novice" it actually should be "1stTimeGrowingMoron", I was drunk when I registered, and I've changed it and settled on Yak.

I'm growing (or trying to grow) Delta9 labs Super Star, and Mandala Satori:






Anywhoo. I will try to comprehensibly put some information together with my issues with the "white slime"

When I first dealt with it, I had a 3 gallon rez with PH'd tap water (no nutrients) and I was just trying to bring some seedlings up a bit before transferring them into a 20 gallon aeroponic rez.

sorry, the picture is sideways, but it's 6 seeds that I tried to start in a 3 gallon bubbleponic type thing. CFLs for the seedlings, with 2 150w HPS lights as additional lighting.






all I had at that time was a digi PH meter, and did not know the rez temps, I do believe that the rez temps were a big factor in the white slime issue, as well as the fact that I was using VINEGAR to lower the PH.





















Following Ancibles thread, I decided to clean the holy shit out of everything with store bought (3%) H2O2, things were much better since!

I also switched from vinegar, to PH up and down for fish tanks:







Those two factors seemed to eliminate the slime (the hydrogen peroxide and the eliminating vinegar) so I thought all was well, and in about a week, I transfered my three plants into an Aeroponic system .. FilthyFletch STYLEEEE. When I changed systems, I also switched from tap water to RO water, the ppm on my tap water is 220, and I was hoping to get more control over everything starting off with RO water. (this has created a whole new canundrum that has nothing to do with this thread).

One more very important factor, I became leary of the TopFin aquarium PH system and bought a big bottle of General Hydroponics PH down. Today I'll be going to get some GH PH up, and some AN Barricade 
which is Potassium Silicate. aslso, as per *Earl* I'll be getting some Potassium Carbonate, and Potassium Hydroxide to control the buffers. Man, I cant wait til I get the hang of all this chemical stuff and just have the rite nutrient/chem solution to make plants happy














Things are going better, but I JUST noticed slime on the bottom of my netpots.

I am so bummed!

I have a feeling that it's rez temps, I average between 69 and 73, and I know that is too high. I have been trying 16 oz frozen bottles of water, but it's not doing the trick. My rez for this system is 20 gallongs, but I can only put 13 gallons in it, which is not really enough water for the 6 plants that I was hoping to grow in it.

My next step is trying some algae destroyer, and looking into getting a chiller. I'll probably be pestering Earl via private message to see about his opinions on best brand/variety/price. 

Sorry for the long post everyone, I just wanted to add some hopefully coherant thoughts and facts on what I've been dealing with as far as this stuff goes.


*bump*


----------



## Mindless (Mar 8, 2008)

Hmm i have the same problem and i dont use those things . Also my plants are not even in the res. I just use it to mix nutes. I cant afford to dump out my nute mixes every other day :/


----------



## bubblerking (Mar 8, 2008)

potroast said:


> I don't think that root rot is pH related, at least the way I think about it. It's a pathogen that grows in warmer water. Keep your res temps below 75F and you'll be fine.
> 
> HTH


For a mod you dont know what your talking about read this 
*What pH level or range should I aim for?*

What pH level or range should I aim for?
Marijuana thrives in neutral to slightly acidic mediums. Soil and soilless mixes should aim for pH of 6. Hydro growers should go slightly lower which helps prevent pythium and other root rots-- 5.5 to 5.7 is ideal


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Muffy D said:


> What kind of ph down are you using? I figured out my slime problem was from using ph down with citric acid in it.


*Same here. But I used Vinegar......Nasty stuff.*


----------



## silverhaze420 (Mar 8, 2008)

I am using vinegar now as ph down... had root rot before doing any ph or anything been trying to save the plants since. My root rot started when the temp was low at like 68ish but i also did not change the water more then once in 6 weeks. trying the peroxide route now. I think it was the pH which was up at like 7.5 that was causing the root rot.. From Ancibles posts I guess that really is the case. You can check the pix from my root rot on https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/51681-leaves-drying-holes-pro-200-a-3.html but i gotta warn you its pretty nasty!


----------



## potroast (Mar 9, 2008)

bubblerking said:


> For a mod you dont know what your talking about read this
> *What pH level or range should I aim for?*
> 
> What pH level or range should I aim for?
> Marijuana thrives in neutral to slightly acidic mediums. Soil and soilless mixes should aim for pH of 6. Hydro growers should go slightly lower which helps prevent pythium and other root rots-- 5.5 to 5.7 is ideal



Like I said, the pathogen I mentioned is pythium, and it grows in warmer temps. It's not caused by anything pH related, but an acidic medium will _"help prevent"_ the growth of the pathogens. (quoting your source)

And being a mod doesn't mean that I am a growing expert, that just means that I help with the administrative duties around here. 

HTH


----------



## silverhaze420 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hmmm I think the pathogen i got causing my root rot is pythium... and my temp was pretty low so i wonder if either the root rot was NOT pythium or if there was another cause that was not temp related..

See my ugly roots at https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/51681-leaves-drying-holes-pro-200-a-3.html



potroast said:


> Like I said, the pathogen I mentioned is pythium, and it grows in warmer temps. It's not caused by anything pH related, but an acidic medium will _"help prevent"_ the growth of the pathogens. (quoting your source)
> HTH


----------



## bigd921 (Mar 10, 2008)

it has been my experience with a couple of ruined grows, using vinegar or any other "organic" type ph down in hydro causes problems, I couldnt get my plants going right to save my life, I have a new grow going now and i am using distilled water, and ph down, no problems with ph spikes and no slime or chunks in the res, when I was using tap water and vinegar before I had slime ph spikes 3 or 4 times a day, and the plants eventually died.........take it from a newbie, get the right ph down and use some good water...... good luck


----------



## email468 (Mar 10, 2008)

bigd921 said:


> it has been my experience with a couple of ruined grows, using vinegar or any other "organic" type ph down in hydro causes problems, I couldnt get my plants going right to save my life, I have a new grow going now and i am using distilled water, and ph down, no problems with ph spikes and no slime or chunks in the res, when I was using tap water and vinegar before I had slime ph spikes 3 or 4 times a day, and the plants eventually died.........take it from a newbie, get the right ph down and use some good water...... good luck


yep - agreed!


----------



## bubblerking (Mar 13, 2008)

silverhaze420 said:


> Hmmm I think the pathogen i got causing my root rot is pythium... and my temp was pretty low so i wonder if either the root rot was NOT pythium or if there was another cause that was not temp related..
> 
> See my ugly roots at https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/51681-leaves-drying-holes-pro-200-a-3.html


your problem is you need to change your water every 7 days 6 weeks is way to long


----------



## bubblerking (Mar 13, 2008)

potroast said:


> Like I said, the pathogen I mentioned is pythium, and it grows in warmer temps. It's not caused by anything pH related, but an acidic medium will _"help prevent"_ the growth of the pathogens. (quoting your source)
> 
> And being a mod doesn't mean that I am a growing expert, that just means that I help with the administrative duties around here.
> 
> HTH


peacelol


----------



## pr0fesseur (Mar 7, 2009)

bubblerking said:


> peacelol





FYI i did a test of vinegar as ph down with 1 small plant in a dwc to see how well it works when i was deciding on a growing technique, i found i got the slime as well...so i saw this thread and remembered what was happening!!

the slime is and can be devastating because it reaks havok with PH and can withstand quantities of peroxide as mothers enjoy the O2 bath. peroxide will kill the bacteria but not the yeast. As a byproduct the "mother" slime will reduce the O2 levels in the water and replace it with Co2.

let me explain, 

Vinegar uses a yeast and acetic bacteria to create vinegar through a slimy cellulose based colony called the "mother" the thick spermy slime due to the cellulose created by the yeast.

these bacteria and yeast LOVE acidic nutrient solutions the more acidic the better.

Now when you buy vinegar its usually not pasteurized as the heat would separate the acid and water. The "mother" usually attaches or floats if left in a jar to colonize. Apple cider vinegar is even more inoculated because if you warm it up add some alcohol you will grow a mother in no time right in the bottle! Vinegar mothers LOVE O2 and warmth! 

"Making vinegar mother can take some time but is not difficult to do. The easiest way is to take some old vinegar and place it in a clean jar. Shake the vinegar in the jar for a few moments to aerate it. Place the jar in a warm place. The top of your refrigerator works very well. Cover the top of the jar with some cheese cloth to allow oxygen to enter the jar. In a few weeks, you should have some vinegar mother growing on the bottom of the jar." 

Good Advice ?? 
DO NOT USE VINEGAR <-------------BUT if you have to use vinegar and have no other choice HEAT to 180 degrees F to kill any yeast and bacteria contained within. It is most common to use apple cider vinegar however the white distilled vinegar will contain a minute amount of said mother. Most companies no longer use a mother to make white distilled vinegar and are often patureized. but dont take my word for it reasearch and youll find all the answers you need.


----------



## Cissy (Jan 11, 2010)

I am having the same problem, but it is a bit odd for a couple of reasons

1. It is only on SOME of the plants. Despite it being a DWC with all the roots in the same water, some roots are very slimy while others are slime free. 
2. Temp is at 65 

But I wasnt having this problem when I was using R/O water. So it seems that the hard water and massive amounts of PH down I have to use might very well be the cause. Problem is, I couldnt possibly use R/O water any longer (just cant). Is there some way to avoid this problem, despite my using 250PPM hard tap water? 

I am using the GH hard water micro, but that really doesnt seem to be helping at all. &Using "Technaflora" brand PH adjuster. Any ideas?


----------



## Mike7 (Jul 3, 2010)

muffy d said:


> what kind of ph down are you using? I figured out my slime problem was from using ph down with citric acid in it.



thank you so much, holy cow you are the man!!!


----------



## GreenWillie (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey all, I know this is an old post but I just went through this problem. 

I "think", but am pretty shure, that it is caused by creating your own algi bloom by using products containing mycrorhyzi and then basically feeding them to much, IE- micro - zyme - sugars - organic nutes. This of course causes the micros to WAY over produce leading to major loss in O2 in the water wich causes other pathogens to take hold. I think that the algie is always present and when you creat a perfect enviroment for it, IT EXPLODES. Zymes eat dead roots and poop food out for the micros, good or bad micros, if you do not enoculate correctly with micros things can get bad fast. I am in DWC buckets and have found that a really small amount of mycroryzi sprayed derectly on the roots and bottom of the net pot works wonders. 

Also, when I got rid of my slime I sprayed the shat out of the roots with tap water, let them sit out of water untill they where reletively dry and switched to a chem nute for awhile. this worked great for me. 

Anybody find the same results or am I way of base here ???


----------



## Dicky (Dec 15, 2010)

nice to meet everyone i dont mean to hi jack but i had the same Exact slime prob when my res was over 70. i ran florashield for a whole day in my res', scrubbed every and anything that came into contact and then used bush doctor kangaroots. hope this helps. peeaace


----------



## Dicky (Dec 15, 2010)

with my normal nutes i was using at the time..never had a prob since


----------



## Th3Jungl3B0y (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Farmer!
DO NOT use H202 as mentioned, because you will kill all the beneficial bacteria, (If you use any) you definitely need them!
This is exactly how everything started in my system, I had the same thought, ohhh maybe the ph was low, was the water, ohh maybe is leaking light, let's flush again, 3 days after, fuck, they're back! Flush again, and there is the nasty shit again, roots started to get a little brown and then...Root rot. I had to fight this damn thing for weeks, using H202 every single day and almost half strength, so desperate I was at the end, that I actually dip the roots into half strength of H202. I could see the fuckers being fried, roots were being burned at the same time but I didn't give a fuck, or was the plants dying cause by root rot or by the h202. The only thing able to save my plants were Roots Excelurator together with Great White, I highly recommend.
Here is picture before, and a week after.
View attachment 1463506View attachment 1463507
Hope it help you


----------



## weedmandan420 (Jun 1, 2011)

I am having same problem and believe we all need the 70 dollar air pumps, im going to get mine this weekend and will update if it works. I have been dwc in an 18 gallon using only gh nutes and gh ph and temps and all perfect. I also have the good H202 from the hydro shop and it does little. Res changes weekly and still it comes from nowhere with no light leaks. ITS ALL IN THE SHITTY AIR PUMPS IM SEEING IN PICS!! 70lpm or more im told is needed for souch a large res! Will update asap!


----------



## frankziti (Dec 26, 2011)

Alright, how is this for an added curve ball!!!! Confidence is high for what I am about to say.
1st grow through about 10 no issues. Then I discovered home made Carbon Dioxide. Thats right I ferminted right in the bloom room and pow this stuff was everywhere. At first I thought this was coming from my dehumidifier because I had just began capturing the 7 ppm water vs the 240 ppm water. Then this year comes back but only after I introduced the fermintation again. Thank goodness, just as I thought I started the fermintation late in the bloom, so I wont have to do anything extravagant... this time. My question to all is are you doing the yeast and sugar water in a bucket? Really F's up my micro sprayers, clogs them and then roots dry, its a problem. You ever feel like mother nature just dont want us medeling? PS my spelling is pretty dismal I know.


----------



## kilo810 (Dec 26, 2011)

man i had the same issue. looking into aeroponics now to cure myself of this ever happening again. LOL. bleach everything. Fungus doesn't die from just h2o2. Bleach kills the spores as well.


----------



## 5x5 (Nov 27, 2016)

Really old thread, I know, but I am having the same problem, and I don't understand why after reading through this whole thread. I'm even finding this slime on the bottom of stems that have not yet formed roots, and it's killing my cuts (in the smaller unit, see below)...they are rotting from the bottom up. This is the stems that are under the neoprene collars being sprayed by the nozzles.
I am actually getting this in my clone boxes, one is an ez clone 128 site, 20 gallon rez (slime on the bottom, sides, and surface of water), the other is a no name brand but similar design, smaller unit: http://harriganshydroponicsandsupply.com/shop/aeroponics-cloner-systems-accessories/the-clone-king-64-site-aeroponic-cloning-machine/

I don't add any nutrients, just 25 ml of super thrive every rez change
I use AN ph up and down. The only things the labels say is that they contain potassium hydroxide (up), and phosphoric acid (down).
I am adding 5 ml/gal of food grade 35% H2o2 at least twice a week.
I fill the rez with tap water, but ours is really pure.
The things I can think of that could be a factor is that I tend to let the rez go too long between water changes (2-3 weeks), and I changed from AN B52 to super thrive about 6 weeks ago. I also was keeping the ph at 6, since it was my understanding this was ideal for cloning, and perhaps i need better aeration (using a dual outlet whisper 30-60, 4w air pump).
That being said, I would think that with the peroxide being added regularly, the rez should stay clean.
I'll try not adding the super thrive next rez change and see if that makes a difference, but if anyone seeing this has other advice, let me know.
After eliminating the super thrive, I will try going lower on the ph if it doesn't clear it up. I'll post results here if i have any success.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 27, 2016)

Hydroguard .


----------



## ChrisDuke (Nov 28, 2016)

I read this whole thread before I realized how damn old it is, but since I'm here and someone else will find it during a completely warranted freak out, I'm going to let you in on a miracle cure for slime/root rot/chunky crap in your rez floating around...

(Besides not using silly things for ph adjusting... I use sulphuric acid BTW.)

If you don't use bennies, which I don't, add a couple of drops of bleach to your rez. 

Now before anyone freaks out, I said a couple of drops, maybe every couple of weeks if if you're water is consistently warm. 
As it breaks down, over the course of a day or so, it turns basically into salt water, but I've found it provides just enough disinfectant to keep my rez from mucking up. I also use a very tiny amount in my cloner as well, with no ill effects.


----------



## Budley Doright (Nov 28, 2016)

ChrisDuke said:


> I read this whole thread before I realized how damn old it is, but since I'm here and someone else will find it during a completely warranted freak out, I'm going to let you in on a miracle cure for slime/root rot/chunky crap in your rez floating around...
> 
> (Besides not using silly things for ph adjusting... I use sulphuric acid BTW.)
> 
> ...


I have used bleach as well with no ill effects (use sulphuric acid as well ), but when I did have a case of rot the bleach, while helping, did not eradicate it. The thing that did completely cure it was a double dose of hydroguard. I actually think it has really benefitted the root structure also. As I have not done a side by it is just a personal observation. I probably would not had an outbreak if using bleach as a preventive though .


----------



## dendroaspis (Apr 18, 2020)

I run two kinds of nutes and the problems with algae/slime white and green only appears where I use General hydrophonics. So, I’m dumping those nutes.


----------



## dendroaspis (May 28, 2020)

So thus topic might be a bit old, but I can confirm that crappy nutes. I also ise General hydrophonics. Causes these problems. I never had these problems with other nutes. (Canna irionically because not the best either and aptus, so far I love aptus.)


----------

